# Staggered 19s on a 2006 6.0



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

With some minor fender massaging (just a roll) and some good camber work, it clears without rubbing... I did have to stretch some gay 255/35-19 on it, but its still a 10" wide tire on this wheel.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Looks great! Is your ride lowered... It has an awesome stance to it.....


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

looks good


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> Looks great! Is your ride lowered... It has an awesome stance to it.....



It is lowered... Eibach/ Koni/ Energy... It's adjustable, but I feel everything... Heh.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

*19"*



05GTO6SPEED said:


> looks good



Thanks much...


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Noice!
Specs please.
Mike


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

That's not a bad tire size, even though it would be nice to go wider. It's not like you were going trying to recreate this trend.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i think i just blew my load lol what site did u get the rims off of?


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

_*Hey guys, sorry, I let it lag. I am going up to 275/30-19, and I didn't just roll my inner fender, but I lopped off the lip. It's not ugly or noticeable from the outside of the car, either. I started off with 255s, then I went to 265, I had more room, so now I'm stepping up to 275 on the rear. I got the wheels from wheelstudio.com, who works directly with Axis Wheels. The rolling of inner fenders is not a huge change, nor is cutting off that nuisance of a lip, but it is totally worth it. For the specs what I recommend is 235/35-19 in the front and 265/275/30-19 for the rear. I only started off with 255/35-19 to be safe. The handling is amazing and the stability is like the car is glued to any surface. And still a ton of fun in the rain!!! The wheels are Axis Shine 19 x 8.5 in the fron and 19 x 9.5 in the rear.*_


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

I went with 275/30/19 rears and 245/35/19 fronts. Rears required rolling the fenders, but the 245's fit fine in the front.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

JAKE!!! Nice set up player!! I got those 235/30 last nite...I want the 245 for my rear...hook me up!! just 2 for the rear, the ones I got are nitto.
EZ


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

dam, that looks hot as hell!


----------

